# Can I bleach extensions



## summer1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi I have some human hair european hair extensions. I had a set before and dyed them dark brown twice. I was just wondering can I bleach my new ones? I have a golden and bleach blonde streaked set but they need to be a touch lighter. Is it possible to do that? They do match but I'm having my hair re done so it's gonna be a tiny big blonder


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 13, 2011)

when i had my 100% human hair extentions, I bleached mine without any problems.  I bleached them as needed.  I went from a medium brown to a Barbie blonde, so-to-speak. lol  I can't speak for your hair, but as long as it's 100% human hair, you should be just fine.  Let me know if it is 100% human hair, I've looked at European extentions, but am hesitant to order it.  Not sure if it's 100% human hair or not.  So PM me so I don't miss your answer, please?  And let me know how the bleaching turns out if you decide to do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good Luck!


----------



## summer1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah mine are 100% I use hair raisera pink label. They are double wefted so beautiful and very thick I think I'll give it a go in the next few days


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 16, 2011)

where do you purchase your extentions from and if it's not too forward, may i ask what you paid for them? when i got my extentions, i went through a salon and had the hair bonded(glued) in.  I used 2 sets of 100 gram hair. it ran me $600 for the hair and installation, so to speak. lol it was 30 inches in length.  my hair was gorgeous and no one could tell i had extentions in.  but i ended up in the hospital for over a week and was unable to shower and wash my hair (sponge baths were all i was allowed) and rolling around in the bed really knotted up my hair.  so, once i was released from the hospital and realized how knotted my extentions were, i had them taken out and i cut my hair off to shoulder length.  bum deal, but i did have them in for 9mos already.  they are known to last 5-8 mos, so i was lucky and got an extra month out of my extentions.  I don't think I will do it again.  i think i would do clip ins.  it's so much work to have all that hair, all the time.   i'm disabled, so it made it REALLY difficult to manage.  so that's why i think i would only do clip ins for now on. i was looking at foxylocksextentions.com.  they say 100% human hair, but it's from Europe and i can't say for sure that it's 100% human hair, but they do take returns.  they run about $100 for 100 grams of hair.

I still like to put colored extentions in my hair (pink only) and I get alot of attention over them! lol i've recommended a lot of people to my hair dresser.  i think i should get a referral bonus for all the new people i've brought into the salon!  i mentioned it and she ignored me.  don't think that's right.  so i've stopped referring! lol  but i really like her work so i will continue to go to her. she has clip in extentions, but they aren't human hair and i want to be able to style the clip in's however I please and I can't do that with the Jessica Simpson extention line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So if you will please give me more info on the extentions you found, I would really appreciate it. thanks and God bless!


----------



## summer1 (Jun 16, 2011)

I get mine from a shop but they have a site. Called gorgeous hair and beauty it's a uk site but I'm sure they would deliver. Plus there's a few sites that do them too I pay Â£80 for 18inches. They go up by Â£10 more length. They are called hair raisers. Pink label! Blue label do not have clips. They are if you want to custom them yourself. So go for pink label. Amazing. Double wefted but Ive tried the ordinary ones and compared them and they are much thicker. When I used the cheap ones. Well Â£45. And be buying different sets and putting like 12 wefts in!!!! Just so it looked thick n natural these pink label have only 4 wefts! And that's enough. Really comfy and super thick I've saved a fortune switching to clip ins. They say if you don't care for them they last 6 months and if you do care for them they last a year but my last set I got I dyed several times. Slept in them they got ratty at times lol I didn't take much care but they still looks fantastic now, I only bought new ones cus I'm blonde now I definatley wouldn't buy any other. I've tried quite a few and these are so worth the money even more


----------



## summer1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot to say they are 100% human European hair. Which is the best! I wash mine every week or few weeks. I'm always using straighteners on them. They are fantastic. I've bleached mine today and it's worked nice but needs a few more streaks as I got a streaked set but I'm more blonder now so may need another bleaching for more highlights There is very little shedding. Depending on how rough you brush them but I don't think I've lost any hair from them. Just like ya own natural hair really they blend well. If you buy some you won't be disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let me know how you get on


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

Human hair can be bleached but keep in mind that if it's a dark brown or black it will encounter the same problem (if you want a golden blonde color for example) that hair on someone's head will encounter. Synthetic hair can never be bleached but it can be hand dyed using the Sharpie method (whole other thread on that).


----------

